

LastWordsLeft: Unregistered One-Word Domains - michaelfairley
http://www.lastwordsleft.com/

======
chaosmachine
Out of about 10 of these I checked, 9 were already taken.

------
revolvingcur
I was going to grab eurocentrist.com, but all the cool ones on the top 500
list are actually taken. Even buckminsterfullerene.net. Yeesh.

------
puredemo
Yep, almost all of these were all registered, some as early as March.

~~~
jcmhn
I checked a few that looked too good to be true and in every case the
registrar was godaddy. I'm guessing that they probably block scripts that run
mass queries against their system, or maybe they return results in a way that
made the script choke.

------
rradu
Yea but most of them are .net - I need .coms!

